
Uber and Lyft’s Business Model May Be Dead. Good - muzz
https://onezero.medium.com/uber-and-lyfts-business-model-may-be-dead-good-53940dcbac34
======
catsarebetter
I use Lyft and Uber a ton when I'm in cities, if they leave CA, I'm gonna miss
them a lot.

~~~
junipertea
I think taxi apps with the exact same user experience will just crop up. You
will just have to pay more.

~~~
jfengel
I'm surprised they still haven't. I gather that some cities have them, but one
generic "summon a cab" app hasn't arisen. I suspect users would be just as
happy getting a dedicated taxi rather than the somewhat hit-and-miss
nonprofessional drivers.

They just want it to be simple and reliable. The taxi companies left that
market open. I believe the success of ride sharing has less to do with the
sharing, and more with the ease of being able to get a ride. I'm sure the cab
companies would hate to give up whatever it is they imagine to be their
differentiators, but users just want to get from point A to point B.

